

Wifi bypass? - Ibruzzi

Can anyone help me to bypass my hotel&#x27;s wifi login page? I used a VPN earlier and somehow they seemed to have blocked it and they take ridiculous money for using wifi. I&#x27;ve tried various other VPNs but to no avail.Please help me!
======
lutusp
> Can anyone help me to bypass my hotel's wifi login page?

Are you serious? You've just asked people to collude in the commission of a
felony crime, in a public forum. How stupid do you think people are?

Circumventing a login page is a violation of federal law, nut just state law,
and it's a felony, not a misdemeanor.

Anyone who helps you has to be brain-damaged.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_Fraud_and_Abuse_Act](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_Fraud_and_Abuse_Act)

